# Feeler for either Fri, Sat, Sun



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Just putting a feeler out there to see who would be willing to brave cold waters and do some spearing any of those days. My gills are dried to the max and the boat is just screaming at me in the back yard wanting me to take her out.

The long range forecast has these days as possible good days. But in the winter it is hard to get people with big enough cajones (or as dumb as me)to dive with me in the fridged waters. And of course the forecast could change. But you never know.

If I go Friday, it will be an afternoon trip (2 dives) on something close in. Saturday and Sunday's weather will dictate what I could do those days. But those will be 3 tank trips if we go on one of those days. Just depends on if I can get someone to go with me as to which day I try to head out. Boat is economical and splitting expenses is relatively cheap. 

So who's game?????? The reef donkeys are always in close this time of year. Time to go get wooped by one in the cold waters.:letsdrink:doh


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I supposed to get with Clay this early week for that gun. Iwill need a practice trip to get it all down pat. It really dpends on my Mother in Law and her progress as to what I can do. Its kinda like hunting artifacts, you cant find any sitting on the couch! Id like to test the untested AB of Clays out, it hasnt never killed anything, just gut shots! HAAAAAA

Ill keep ya posted Id like to hit it!

Steve


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (2/22/2010)*I supposed to get with Clay this early week for that gun. Iwill need a practice trip to get it all down pat. It really dpends on my Mother in Law and her progress as to what I can do. Its kinda like hunting artifacts, you cant find any sitting on the couch! Id like to test the untested AB of Clays out, it hasnt never killed anything, just gut shots! HAAAAAA
> 
> Ill keep ya posted Id like to hit it!
> 
> Steve


Just let me know Steve.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

So far my wife hasnt said no!!! Looks like Maw in law is gonna be placed in a room tomorrow so getting better!!

Clue me in on what we gonna dive so I can refill! I can drop them off Wed and that morning top off before we swim! Plus I need to find out what goodies Ill need besides my Pink tanks I got from Jerry West. I have never fired a Speargun! So this should be a lot of fun! Ill bring a knife! LOL


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (2/22/2010)*So far my wife hasnt said no!!! Looks like Maw in law is gonna be placed in a room tomorrow so getting better!!
> 
> Clue me in on what we gonna dive so I can refill! I can drop them off Wed and that morning top off before we swim! Plus I need to find out what goodies Ill need besides my Pink tanks I got from Jerry West. I have never fired a Speargun! So this should be a lot of fun! Ill bring a knife! LOL


I'll know more as the weekend get's closer. This far out the weather forecast is just a guess for the most part. Got to get a decent enough weather window.:banghead


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe I can go any day. Pick us a good one... unlike last time... LIghtning and thunderstorms... the ENTIRE USA mapwas clear except for Pensacola Pass! LOL never forget that Map...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (2/22/2010)*I believe I can go any day. Pick us a good one... unlike last time... LIghtning and thunderstorms... the ENTIRE USA mapwas clear except for Pensacola Pass! LOL never forget that Map...


Right now Sunday is looking the best. Sat. has a chance of showers and the seas forecast just went crazy for Sat. Definately need a better day than the last time you tried to get out with me.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good grief I just looked at the weather.... diving.... well Rainy with Highs in the Mid 50;s and lows in the Mid 30;s crap!

Lets take Clays boat!! :clap He is supposed to be working!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Man that was cool we just posted a minute apart! LOL weather was the topic of both!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (2/23/2010)*Good grief I just looked at the weather.... diving.... well Rainy with Highs in the Mid 50;s and lows in the Mid 30;s crap!
> 
> Lets take Clays boat!! :clap He is supposed to be working!


Got to suck it up. It will not be too bad. I will have the hot water on the boat. And if we take Clay's boat, we might not make it back in.:doh



Sun
Feb 28<DIV class=wxClear></DIV><DIV class=tdForecastWrap><DIV class=tdForecast>









Mostly Sunny<DIV class=wxClear></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=tdTemps>

*59°*
44°</DIV>


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

And if we take Clay's boat, we might not make it back in.









What.. hell it was a nice slow ride in from 5 miles out with the Moon lite sky glimmering off the flat Gulf of Mexico without even a ripple. Got to look at the positive side... we spent some QUALITY TIME TOGETHER..... Saved some fuel consumption and watched flying fish in the moonlight fly past us! Made a 30 minute scoot into a 3 hour joy ride! .... I cant diss the hospitality!

Yeah we limped our ass in!


----------



## clay00g (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm interested in going Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (2/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BOHUNTER1 (2/23/2010)*Good grief I just looked at the weather.... diving.... well Rainy with Highs in the Mid 50;s and lows in the Mid 30;s crap!
> ...


Ha. My boat has ALWAYS made it in. Thats why I have TWO motors! Besides, who minds a slow ride back in in the winter, when it's 90 degrees in the wheel house, and we got a cooler full of beer?


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

didn't that boat go sooooo ridiculously slow once that some folks almost called the coast guard to try to rescue y'all?? 



btw, i wish i could go shoot fish this weekend, i'd love to go with yall sometime but the girlfriend's comin in from TN this weekend...



PS. Clay thanks for posting all those Mardis Gras pics, those were hilarious.



-Wilson

Fly Navy, Dive Pensacola, Go VOLS!!

:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya liked em Wilson! And we have had the coast guard called twice I believe on us. Of course, that is after 4 or 5 dives and comin in from almost 30 miles on one motor. Like I said..I would never own a single engine boat.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (2/23/2010)*
> ...


Except when both motors decide to take a crap like they did 5 minutes from the dock. But just wait, it will start back up. Just messing with ya man. You got that Brandy prop job fixed yet? 

Hopefully Steve will get to stick his first fish on Sunday.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Props done. Shaft time.



And we still made it in. Would not trade that boat for any other. You think of that engine stalling and coming in late vs. getting home on time with icicles hanging from your balls! I'll take the late.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/24/2010)*Props done. Shaft time.
> 
> And we still made it in. Would not trade that boat for any other. You think of that engine stalling and coming in late vs. getting home on time with icicles hanging from your balls! I'll take the late.


Good deal man. 

You said "Shaft Time".:doh

Getting in safe is always what we all stive for. Get that boat back up and running so we can meet out there one day and get another dive in together before I get out of dodge.


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

hey i just joined this forum and was wondering if you have hog fish over there in florida im from mobile and just got certified diver and would like to check what yall have to o:sickffer over there.so if anybody can help with some info,i would appreciate it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *skiffing around (2/24/2010)*hey i just joined this forum and was wondering if you have hog fish over there in florida im from mobile and just got certified diver and would like to check what yall have to o:sickffer over there.so if anybody can help with some info,i would appreciate it.


No hogfish. Well I say none. I have seen one here in my lifetime.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Gosh another slur off on Clay .... like 2-3 times in one day... HOGFISH! haaaa


----------



## clay00g (Feb 15, 2009)

I have seen two hogfish here in Panama City. Both were about 12" and in the last six months. Hopefully they are moving in to our area.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I have a full trip on Sunday planned. So hopefully the weather and the fish will cooperate.:letsdrink


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Clay ya know we pickin. On ya! Your jus too easy!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have stirred up the hornets nest! I carried 3 tanks down to refill for this weekend and found Chuck washing dishes. Well when I told Him I wanted. 28 , 32 and a 36 he went off! I guess cleaning up after YAGS he felt belittled or something. So I wrote it down passed Fritz on the way out and got outta dodge. Boy that Chuck is Tempermental! Thanks Paul for the Mixes, I don't know if that was a good move now.... Might fill with H2S gas! LOL Ewwwwwww





Naaa this is a joke guys. I like pickin on Chuck, he is easy game!



BOHUNTER


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcom Skiffin! We got the same exact fish you guys got, AJ, snapper, grouper, trigger, flounder, sheephead, ect. But like the other Clay said, I have heard a few reports here n there farther east of hogs.





And Steve, I know you guys are jus clownin.


----------



## skiffing around (Feb 25, 2010)

yea,but man i sure would love to shoot one.well i would like to shoot any of them.since i just got certified,everyone tells me to leave the gun at home and go with some people that is experianced i guess watch.ive been on one boat dive .so this summer,if any of you need an apprentice im on it.be honest,trigger would be the first choice i would take any way.love them.


----------

